# Anybody make Haylage?



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Round or large square? What are the pros and cons. This summer it would be nice to have that option to keep the 30 day cut schedule.

HHH


----------



## Erock813 (Jun 3, 2008)

Weve done it for 12 years now and love it!! I would put all 500 acres we do if i could sell it all..Rounds are the easiest and if you could use an in-line wrapper you use little plastic. Cattle will walk away form the bunk when we drop a bale of baleage in the feeder. Heck, weve even baled in the rain and wrapped it. Came out great. Hay stubble is your worst enemy!! Put your bales on dirt if you can,helps seals the bottom if you happend to have a pinhole.


----------



## greenacres (Jun 5, 2008)

I have done baleage for 9 years in big square 3x4x5.5 ft will weight about 1400 to 1500 lbs at 45 to 48% mois, they will stack 3 high. You need to use thicker plastic than with round, I use 1.2mil thick, been using TYCO brand and foung that works the best for me, I have tried 5 or 6 different types. 
What I have found 8 wraps works best. Experience has found that if to wet it will settle and leak and spoil if not enough wraps, if tube wrappers are used I have had customer say that if bales are different size there could be some spoilage at where they meet. rounds will not work very well in tmr's where big sq will work perfect, rd's have the tmr's to be adjusted to match the weight of the bale where sq's can be broke to fit the ration. 3x3's will work. also you CAN NOT USE any treated hemp twine it forms a poison with the reaction to the plastic after it is stretched, plastic is stretshed anywhere from 50 to 75% and will shrink for up to 12 months to keep air out. Good plastic will get all air out in about 12 to 15 hrs and keep it out till you use it. once you rip the plastic after wrapping you feed it or rewrapp it, tapping doesn't work (experience). I custom bale and wrap and do mine when the weather changes, this year 1st cutting was wrapped 208 RFV, 80.5 IVDMD, and RFQ 226, protein 24.6 then you adjust the moisture down to 15% to match dry hay and sell it.


----------

